# Lighting right or wrong ?? Plz help



## J Preacher

Hi guys So we have just moved our Snake neck turtle into his new tank, after what felt like forever waiting for it to complete its cycle. His new tank for the next few months is the corner tank 200L, 
My question is do I need to use my t5 strip 6% alongside his basking lamp or could I continue to use the zoo med dual dome with the compact basking and uvb. 
Getting utterly lost with reading into it, the strip /tube covers pretty much the whole tank, where as the dome is above the turtle dock, he very rarely basks on the platform and normally just sits with his head above the waterline. Any help would be very much appreciated thank you.


----------



## LiasisUK

Switch over to the tube, far greater coverage and UV output


----------

